# Goose hunting with Lucky



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Last year while hunting honkers our group found that the geese aren't too fond of Lucky ducks. It seemed like they would flair right when they were on the last approach. I know it wasnt our spread or anything like that because when a new group would come in we would take the lucky duck down and they'd come right in. Has anyone else had this happen to them? The lucky duck works great for ducks but it is kind of a hastle to pull the stake out of the ground whenever honkers are in sight.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Put the lucky duck right over your blind and turn it off when the geese fly. The geese don't like them at all. Our group likes to shoot geese so we usually just take the whole thing down when they fly. If things go right you can be done shooting ducks by the time the geese fly.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree with gg. just set it up right by your blind wo you can shut it off.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Remote has been a good addition to my lucky. Just make sure it's legal in the state you are hunting


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont like using them, they are a pain in the *** when you have to take them down and out them up 900 times a morning. :wink:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, Unless you're stupid and don't set it next to your blind... :roll: :huh:

:lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like, putting my lucky 50 yards up wind of the spread... :roll:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I like, putting my lucky 50 yards up wind of the spread...


So you're saying that your Lucky has that much of an effect that you are willing to get up, run 50 yards, take it down, run back, hope that a flock comes in, get back up run back out 50 yards set it up, run back, only to do it again 900 times? Jesus man *Set it next to your blind!!!!!!!!* :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

If your purpose is to hunt just honks, sell it!!! I would also agree with GG on putting it next to your blind for quick on/off!!! I have two mojo's and they both stay at home.. Worked for the first two years on ducks.. Never worked for me with Honkers..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was a joke, .... :eyeroll:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

:laugh: 
:rollin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:jammin:


----------

